# Update



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Im a Gaijin working in Tokyo now and official, picked up my Alien Card the other day, also have a bank account in place - 

Tip, if you dont speak/read Japanese then from what my relocation Agent tells me , you have 2 choices - CitiBank or HSBC Premier...

Spending all free time now looking at Schools and permanent accommodation, went to Nishimachi Intl School the other day - all round good feeling however nothing special, I guess we were fortunate to have our child in a good school back home, whats odd is when I asked the Admissions Director if the Teaching Staff are BA - MA Edu, she asked me to refer to the brochure !, having read the brochure and it merely states that staff have x years experiences which kind of makes me think that the Intl Schools accept Grads as Teachers and not neccessarily with any formal Education training/backround - I could be wrong !!..


----------

